# Blind Rage auf Durotan-Horde sucht / Raiden ohne Druck



## Gonghdo (18. Juni 2009)

Gilde "BLIND RAGE" - Horde auf dem Server "DUROTAN"

Hallo liebe Hordler da draußen!

wir die Gilde Blind Rage suchen Member die mit uns den World of Warcraft
Content erleben möchten.

Wir suchen Verstärkung für unsere Naxx sowie Ulduar Raids.

Aber kurz zu uns damit ihr euch ein Bild über uns machen könnt.

Wir sind eine Gilde in der der Spaß am Spiel und ein überdurchschnittlich
gutes Gildenklima an erster Stelle steht.

Wir haben viele Pärchen und auch junge Eltern in der Gilde.

Warum erwähne ich das ? Ganz einfach: Wenn während des Raids der Junior
mal die Windel voll hat ist es kein Problem wenn wir mal 5 Minuten Pause
machen damit der WOW Nachwuchs wieder trocken gelegt werden kann.

Wir sind keine Raidgilde die 5 mal die Woche auf Tour ist! Wir gehen max. 3 Tage
in der Woche raiden. Sollte Naxx an einem Abend nicht clear sein dann gehen wir
eben an einem 2 oder 3 Abend noch mal rein. Alles entspannt mit sehr viel Fun.

Im übrigen diese ewigen Schwanzvergleiche mit Damagemeter, DPS usw. das stehen
wir mal überhaupt nicht drauf.

Wir haben einen unheimlich tollen Zusammenhalt innerhalb der Gilde. Hero oder normale
Inis werden bei uns regelmässig gespielt. Hilfe untereinander ist selbstverständlich.

Das einzige was wir erwarten: Du solltest deinen Character nicht gestern erst bei Ebay
gekauft haben und weisst nicht wofür die ganzen bunten Buttons und Vierecke in den
Leisten sind. Achja, ein paar versaute Witze solltest du auch vertragen können.
Passiert schon mal im TS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurzum: Suchst du eine Raidgilde um den Content in 4 Wochen gesehen zu haben und
möchtest dich vom Raidleiter im Kasernenhofton zusammenscheissen lassen und Dir 
anhören das du ja nur 3.000 DPS machst dann bist du bei uns verkehrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Willst du in einem guten, kameradschaftlichen Gildenklima spielen und Spaß haben und denoch
den Content erleben dann sind wir "BLIND RAGE" auf "DUROTAN" genau das richtige für dich.

Also traut euch und meldet euch!!!!!!!!!

Viele Grüße

Gonghdo (Level 80 Blutelfenjäger)

P.S.: Selbst einen Serverwechsel solltet ihr nicht scheuen. So bin ich und meine Frau nämlich zu dieser geilen Gilde gekommen.


----------



## alchilèes (18. Juni 2009)

ihr könnt euch auch gern mal auf unserer homepage www.blindrage.de.tf umsehen und euch bewerben, oder halt ingame an z.b. nitalchi, habib, lunea oder einen der vielen anderen member der gilde wenden.
fragen sind erwünscht und werden gern beantwortet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Croco78 (18. Juni 2009)

Klingt gut ich werde es mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Gonghdo (19. Juni 2009)

Croco78 schrieb:


> Klingt gut ich werde es mir mal anschauen.



Super Croco,

wir freuen uns wenn Du mal reinschaust.

Grüße Gonghdo


----------



## Gonghdo (22. Juni 2009)

Los Leute traut euch!


----------



## vampyrenrw (28. Juni 2009)

bewerbt euch, es lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonghdo (3. Juli 2009)

vampyrenrw schrieb:


> bewerbt euch, es lohnt sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo,

das stimmt.


----------



## Crissy (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann diese Gilde nur empfehlen , also meldet euch bei uns 

liebe grüße Blind Rage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (13. Juli 2009)

wir suchen weiterhin member die spass im spiel suchen


----------



## HunterMeri (18. Juli 2009)

Super Gilde, nette Mitglieder, top Zusammenhalt.

Kann ich nur jeden ans Herz legen!!!


----------



## BesteHexe (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also  ich finde  auch  mit Blind  Rage habe ich den fang des  Jahrhunderts  gemacht  !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eure  Demosia ^^


----------



## Crissy (31. Juli 2009)

nur nicht so schüchtern leute wir beißen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fennaen (31. Juli 2009)

BesteHexe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Also  ich finde  auch  mit Blind  Rage habe ich den fang des  Jahrhunderts  gemacht  !!
> ...


hm ganz schon viele 1x Poster hier im thread wa? gilde ist aber ganz okay vom Hörensagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crissy (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen immer noch den ein oder anderen von Euch da draußen, meldet euch bei uns.

wir freuen uns bald etwas von Euch zuhören.

Liebe grüße Crissy


----------



## Archiebald (12. August 2009)

Hey, ich würde gerne wieder mit WoW anfangen und dann auch gerne wieder raiden, ich hätte n 80er mage anzubieten, allerdings mit Equipment-Rückstand.
Da auch ich viel Wert auf eingesundes Gildenklima lege habe ich mich von eurem Aufruf angesprochen gefühlt.

Sollte generell die Möglichkeit bestehen, würde ich mich sehr über eine kurze Rückmeldung freuen..

Im Moment kann ich leider nichts ausführliches zu mir schreiben, da ich gerade auf der Arbeit bin und hier nur mit meinem Apfel online sein kann.

Gruß


----------



## Crissy (13. August 2009)

Archiebald schrieb:


> Hey, ich würde gerne wieder mit WoW anfangen und dann auch gerne wieder raiden, ich hätte n 80er mage anzubieten, allerdings mit Equipment-Rückstand.
> Da auch ich viel Wert auf eingesundes Gildenklima lege habe ich mich von eurem Aufruf angesprochen gefühlt.
> 
> Sollte generell die Möglichkeit bestehen, würde ich mich sehr über eine kurze Rückmeldung freuen..
> ...




Hallo Archibald, natürlich besteht die möglichkeit das du dich uns anschließt, wir sind immer auf der suche nach netten leuten.
melde dich doch einfach einmal bei uns ingame, wenn du die möglichkeit dazu hast.
wir freuen uns schon.

liebe grüße crissy


----------

